# Cystoscopy and left retrograde pyelography



## Ravikirann (Mar 28, 2016)

Hi Folks,

As per below OT notes i  coded 52352 and 74402. I wan to know the codes are correct. I am new to Urology coding.Please help me.



OT Notes:

CYSTOSCOPY AND LEFT RETROGRADE PYELOGRAPHY.
 THE STONE MIGRATED UP.
 BALLOON DILATION DONE.
 LEFT URETEROSCOPY AND STONE RETREIVAL.
 LEFT DJ INSERTION 6 X 22-32.

Thanks
Ravi


----------



## hdanner7 (Mar 29, 2016)

I agree with 52352 and 74420, but you are also missing 52332 for the insertion of the double J stent.


----------



## Ravikirann (Mar 30, 2016)

Hi ,

Thanks for the reply but if you look at the CPT code description of 52352 - with removal or manipulation of calculus (ureteral catheterization included). I think it includes insertion of Double J stent. Correct me if i am wrong.

Thanks
Ravi


----------



## Codergirl93 (Mar 31, 2016)

52352 does not include the stent placement. A cath placement and a stent placement are two different things. So you need to add CPT 52332 with the correct mod either LT or RT. So the codes you would need in this order are: 52352 (w/the correct mod LT or RT), 52332 (w/correct mod LT or RT), and than 74420-26. 

Urology can be a little tricky but once you pick up on it than it will get easier. I have only been coding Urology for little less than a year and I am also certified Urology coder. So it will get easier

But remember just because it says a cath was placement done that DOES NOT mean a stent was placed. Just watch the wording they try to trick you with how they word it.


----------



## Ravikirann (Apr 2, 2016)

Thank you guy's for help


----------



## JEYCPC (Apr 4, 2016)

hdanner7 said:


> I agree with 52352 and 74420, but you are also missing 52332 for the insertion of the double J stent.



Remember in order to bill 74420 there must be a separate paragraph documenting the findings of the retrograde pyelogram.  It is carriers discretion as to whether they or not.  If the hospital bills for it too, the carrier will only pay for one so it will depend on who's bill they receive first.


----------

